# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2012



## PCGH_Marco (31. Oktober 2012)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2012 ist ab  sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. November 2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware12 /2012 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und  Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gelangen Sie zudem zu den entsprechenden Umfragen:
*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2012 haben euch gefallen?* 
*Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 1**2/2012 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## BikeRider (2. November 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, ob das Heft heute im Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. November 2012)

Sau gute Ausgabe übrigens - so wie praktisch immer


----------



## Niza (2. November 2012)

Ich freue mich darauf schon und werde sie mir auf jedenfall kaufen sobald sie im handel erhältlich ist.

Zu schlimm das der Mittwoch ein 31.10 war und kein 1.

Kann man das nich mal so machen das die PCGH am 31.10 erscheint wenn das ein Mittwoch ist ?
Weil sonst muss man eine ganze Woche warten.
Oder geht das nicht ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## lalaker (3. November 2012)

Trine 1 und 2 habe ich bereits bei Steam gekauft. Märchenhaft ist das richtige Wort um dieses Spiel zu beschreiben. Wer es noch nicht hat, unbedingt die DVD-Version kaufen.

Bin schon gespannt wie der FX 8350 im Magazin weg kommt


----------



## Zsinj (3. November 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Zu schlimm das der Mittwoch ein 31.10 war und kein 1.


Ooh ja, vor allem das es die Post in dieser Konstellation idR nicht schafft das Heft am Samstag zu liefern.
So auch dieses mal.


----------



## rakul (4. November 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das Heft heute im Briefkasten liegt.


 

ja, ich wartete auch gespannt... allerdings vergebens. da kam natürlich nichts


----------



## Julian1303 (4. November 2012)

An die Abonnenten ne Frage: Sagt mal war euer Heft Samstags im Briefkasten?
glf Chris


----------



## Julian1303 (4. November 2012)

rakul schrieb:


> ja, ich wartete auch gespannt... allerdings vergebens. da kam natürlich nichts



ah grad gelesen, also nicht. Hab auch keins bekommen. Dachte schon die Knalltüten im Versandt lassen mein 2 Jahresabo einfach auslaufen ohne was zu sagen bzw wegen Verlängerung zu fragen. Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung. Demnächst sollten die 2 Jahre bei mir nämlich rum sein.


----------



## Puet (4. November 2012)

Bei mir war auch nichts im Briefkasten, das letzte Heft kam gar nicht und musst nachgeordert werden. Mal schauen wie es diesmal läuft...


----------



## OdlG (4. November 2012)

meins war auch noch nicht da! dann freue ich mich umso mehr auf morgen^^ schönes 0,1 sone thema  die bionischen lüfter sind klasse! meiner bleibt tatsächlich unhörbar!


----------



## BikeRider (4. November 2012)

Mein Heft ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht da.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2012)

Meine ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## hsv2012 (5. November 2012)

heute erst gekommen...warum gibt es kein DVD-cover mehr????? (wie auch schon das letzte Mal??) möchte nicht das ganze Forum durchforsten, falls die Frage schon beantwortet wurde!! (aber nicht dafür ist die DVD bedruckt....war sie früher auch, und da gab es auch ein COVER) genau wie Computer Bild, man will wohl die Abonnenten loswerden!!! habe ein ABO seit 2004!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. November 2012)

Du hast also die PCGH inklusive DVD abonniert und auch die Ausgabe 12/2012 inklusive DVD erhalten, aber nicht mit diesem DVD-Cover, sondern mit diesem Magazin-Cover?


----------



## hsv2012 (5. November 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Du hast also die PCGH inklusive DVD abonniert und auch die Ausgabe 12/2012 inklusive DVD erhalten, aber nicht mit diesem DVD-Cover, sondern mit diesem Magazin-Cover?


 seit Heftausgabe 11/2012 ist die DVD WIEDER!!!! bedruckt!!!!!! aber kein Pappcover mehr!!!! (um es wegzuheften!!!!) früher gab es beides!!! bis Heft 11/2004!!!! dann nur noch Pappcover, jetzt wieder nur DVD bedruckt!!?? Cover selber ausdrucken!!!!???? (Archivierung!!!)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. November 2012)

Bitte verzichte auf Mehrfachsatzzeichen. Zur neuen DVD-Hülle gibt es eine Diskussion und Umfrage, in der sich Thilo Bayer mehrfach zu dem Thema geäußert hat.


----------



## darkpope (5. November 2012)

Meins ist heute auch noch nicht eingetroffen. Normalerweise ist sie Samstags schon im Briefkasten ... Mhh


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2012)

Normalerweise war sie immer Samstag da, letzten Monat aber erst Dienstag.
Diesen Monat noch gar nicht, oh wie sehr ich "sie" vermisse


----------



## Chess (5. November 2012)

Ich hab "meine" heute bekommen. 

Finde es etwas schade, dass neuerdings immer wieder Themen groß gebracht werden, die eigentlich niemandem etwas bringen, so wie dieses Mal der "0,1 Sone PC" () oder irgendwelche Extrem-OC-Artikel, Server-CPU-Configs usw. 
Dafür bleibt dann anscheinend für interessante und nützliche Themen keine wirkliche Zeit mehr. Ich hätte mich über mehr Grafikkarten im Test gefreut, auch über SLI-Vergleiche oder mal wieder richtige Mainboard-Tests, nicht für irgendwelche komischen Sockel und auch nicht nur 2 aus jeder Preisklasse wie letztens geschehen.

Mehr Nutzwert und weniger Nerd please!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2012)

In der 01/2013 gibt's unter anderem AM3+ Boards, Vishera Praxis samt Multi-GPU sowie wohl einen extra Artikel und mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2012)

Also ich finde gewisse Hinweise, die man sicherlich im 0,1 Sone Artikel findet, durchaus praktisch. Man muss halt selbst schauen wie man es umsetzt.


----------



## InQontrol (5. November 2012)

Ich habe meine Ausgabe heute im Briefkasten gehabt aber ich finde es schade das es nicht am Samstag war.
Es ist ja schon der 5te des Monats, aber okay es war ja auch der Feiertag.
Hoffentlich kommt die nächste AUsgabe wieder wie gewohnt etwas Zeitiger.
So zum Inhalt ich finde das euch die Ausgabe wieder sehr gelungen ist.


----------



## Chess (5. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 01/2013 gibt's unter anderem AM3+ Boards, Vishera Praxis samt Multi-GPU sowie wohl einen extra Artikel und mehr.


 

Find ich super.
Bei aller Meckerei: Ich fand Themen wie den Besuch in der Samsung Fab oder die Hardware-Legende Pentium 4 () dieses Mal sehr gelungen.


----------



## Orizin (5. November 2012)

Ich bekomm meine Ausgabe auch immer erst sehr spät oder garnicht. Selbst entsprechende Hinweise an computec haben nichts gebracht. Hab entsprechend auch noch kein Exemplar bekommen. 
Langsam bin ich kurz davor das Abo zu kündigen und am Kiosk zu kaufen. Lieber mehr Zahlen als immer erst sehr spät oder erst nach erscheinen im freien Handel beliefert zu werden...


----------



## _VFB_ (5. November 2012)

Ich hab meine Ausgabe auch heute bekommen. 
Also ich finde die aktuelle Zeitung wieder sehr gelungen, auch wenn ich für manche Artikel noch keine Verwendung hab.
Allerdings kann sich das in nen paar Monaten ändern. z.B fand ich die ganzen SSD Artikel am Anfang vom Jahr ziemlich uninteressant. Jetzt jedoch "grab" ich die Hefte wieder aus und informier mich über alles zu beachten ist. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist: Das auch wenn euch heute ein Artikel Sinnlos erscheint kann er morgen für euch interessant sein.


----------



## Julian1303 (5. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 01/2013 gibt's unter anderem AM3+ Boards, Vishera Praxis samt Multi-GPU sowie wohl einen extra Artikel und mehr.



Hallo Marc das klingt gut. Hab nämlich grad den Vishera Artikel gelesen, wo ihr schreibt das der NB-Takt die IPC ausbremst aber leider keine Tabelle wie sich das bei welchem Takt auswirkt bzw beschleunigt. Wäre schön wenn sowas kommen würde. Mein Bub spielt nämlich immer noch mit seinem X6 1100T @ 3,8 GHz und 2,6 GHz NB+ HT Takt. Langsam sollte da mal der FX platz nehmen. Zambezi wars ja nun nicht geworden nach der Pleite, aber Vishera sollte es schon sein wenn Steamroller nicht mehr in AM3+ passt nächstes Jahr.
glg 

PS: achso Heft war heute in der Post, erstaunlicher Weise an einem Montag wo sonst nie was von der Posttante kommt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2012)

Wir bringen in der 01/2013 ein Vishera-Praxis-Special mit 1080p-Gaming sowie Overclocking inklusive Northbridge-OC.


----------



## TempestX1 (5. November 2012)

Frage. Was bedeutet Dreifachpuffer bei OpenGL.
Auf Seite 44/45 ist das zwar rot umrandet und es steht eine 8 dabei, aber ich finde keinen Kasten 8 der es beschreibt.

Finde den Artikel aber gut da ich mich vor kurzem gefragt habe was die Sachen bedeuten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-mophorlogische-filterung-catalyst-i-wtf.html

Was ist jetzt die AA EQ Einstellung? Ist das SGSSAA und das normale 4x ist FXAA?


----------



## Grav3 (5. November 2012)

Ich frage mich immernoch wo meine Ausgabe bleibt... Samstag nix, heute nix... Mittwoch kommt die in den Handel und ich hab'se immer noch nicht angelesen (An wen darf/kann ich mich melden?? Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?? --> bitte pn


----------



## Bennz (5. November 2012)

Im Artikel Passiv, aber auch gut? ist wohl die behaubtung das der MK-26 nur auf Gtx 680 karten ohne Stromturm passt so FALSCH.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2012)

Ich habe es selbst ausprobiert und Caseking hat es auf meinen Hinweis hin nachgestellt und mich bestätigt - jetzt kommst du und sagst, wir haben Unrecht. Der MK-26 passt nicht auf Referenz-680er mit Stromturm ... du kannst gerne ein Bild zeigen, welches dies widerlegt (die bei Sysprofile lassen leider zu wenig erkennen).

*EDIT #1*
Deine Palit ist offenbar Referenz-Design. Bei mir wie Caseking war der MK-26 ein zwei Millimeter zu lang - wer mutwillig quetscht, bei dem der Kühler vll drauf passen. Hast du ein paar Lamellen oder so gequetscht bzw gebogen? 

*EDIT #2*
Promlimatech selbst sagt, er passt mit Turm nicht und Caseking und ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2012)

Lamellenbiegerei ist vermutlich Pflicht. Mich würde auch ein Bild von der Schnittstelle Kühler vs. Stromturm interessieren. Bei Custom-Platinen wie z. B. von Asus, wo die Stromstecker klassisch nebeneinander sitzen, gibt's keine Probleme.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Frage. Was bedeutet Dreifachpuffer bei OpenGL.
> Auf Seite 44/45 ist das zwar rot umrandet und es steht eine 8 dabei, aber ich finde keinen Kasten 8 der es beschreibt.



Argh. Mehr sage ich dazu mal nicht. 

Der Dreifachpuffer ist Triple Buffering, eine Methode, die (wie im Text zuvor beschrieben) bei aktiver VSync hilft, die Bildrate stabiler zu halten.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt die AA EQ Einstellung? Ist das SGSSAA und das normale 4x ist FXAA?



Die Anti-Aliasing-Modi 2x, 4x und 8x sind MSAA ("echte" Kantenglättung).
Die Anti-Aliasing-Modi  2x EQ, 4x EQ und 8x EQ sind EQAA (MSAA + weitere, günstigere Samples auf Multisample-Basis). 8x EQ bietet 16 Samples für Polygone, 8x MSAA nur ... genau, 8! Das ist ebenfalls "echte" Kantenglättung.
Den Postfilter/Weichzeichner FXAA gibt's auf Radeon-Karten nur per Radeon Pro, Injector oder innerhalb von Spielen.
 Den Postfilter/Weichzeichner MLAA (Morphologische Filterung) kannst du im Catalyst Control Center einschalten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2012)

Da muss man aber nicht den Kühler wechseln


----------



## Bennz (5. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe es selbst ausprobiert und Caseking hat es auf meinen Hinweis hin nachgestellt und mich bestätigt - jetzt kommst du und sagst, wir haben Unrecht. Der MK-26 passt nicht auf Referenz-680er mit Stromturm ... du kannst gerne ein Bild zeigen, welches dies widerlegt (die bei Sysprofile lassen leider zu wenig erkennen).
> 
> *EDIT #1*
> Deine Palit ist offenbar Referenz-Design. Bei mir wie Caseking war der MK-26 ein zwei Millimeter zu lang - wer mutwillig quetscht, bei dem der Kühler vll drauf passen. Hast du ein paar Lamellen oder so gequetscht bzw gebogen?
> ...


 
da ist nix gequetscht, so knap nen blatt papier oder auch zwei passen noch.

edit: als ich den Kühler gekauft habe stand noch groß da, Passt auf alle Nvidia Referenz karten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2012)

Vielleicht ist deine Palit gedehnt


----------



## Bennz (5. November 2012)

xD fertigungs bedingte toleranz


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2012)

Hier wird schon übers Heft diskutiert und meines ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## TempestX1 (5. November 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Anti-Aliasing-Modi 2x, 4x und 8x sind MSAA ("echte" Kantenglättung).
> Die Anti-Aliasing-Modi  2x EQ, 4x EQ und 8x EQ sind EQAA (MSAA + weitere, günstigere Samples auf Multisample-Basis). 8x EQ bietet 16 Samples für Polygone, 8x MSAA nur ... genau, 8! Das ist ebenfalls "echte" Kantenglättung.
> Den Postfilter/Weichzeichner FXAA gibt's auf Radeon-Karten nur per Radeon Pro, Injector oder innerhalb von Spielen.
> Den Postfilter/Weichzeichner MLAA (Morphologische Filterung) kannst du im Catalyst Control Center einschalten.


Hm. Da hätte ich mir lieber Vergleichsbilder von 2x und 2x EQ (oder 4x und 4xEQ) gewünscht da es doch eher um den Catalyst Treiber in dem Heftabschnitt geht und nicht um ein Zusatztool (Radeon Pro). Das hat mich verwirrt.
Vll hätte man für Postfilter (von denen ich persönlich nichts halte) einen extra Kasten machen sollen zum Vergleich.


----------



## espanol (6. November 2012)

Macht in der nächsten Ausgabe nen FPS Tuning Guide für World of Tanks 8.1 und ich nehm an der Theke 5 stück mit aus gutem Willen. 
Gibt hier im Forum viel Interesse zu WoT denke das wäre eine Überlegung wert! 
Vsync, FPS Limiter, PCI-E 3 glitch, CPU last-verteilung etcetc da gibts viele Sachen zu testen !


----------



## Sauerland (6. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 01/2013 gibt's unter anderem AM3+ Boards, Vishera Praxis samt Multi-GPU sowie wohl einen extra Artikel und mehr.


 
Habe ich dann vielleicht auch das Glück, dass das Asrock 970 Extreme 4 dort zufällig mit zu den Boards gehört, welche ihr Testet. Immerhin steht es ja ständig in der Bestenliste bei euch. Fände ich nicht schlecht, nun ja weil ich's eben auch hab.

Falls ja, wären ein paar Tipps nicht schlecht, von wegen der doch hohen Temps bei der NB z.B..

ich hab bei meinem Board z.B. die NB demontiert und mit neuer WLP ala Silver 5 versorgt und so die Temp erheblich reduziert, zumindest lt. AIDA64 Test.

Aber auch ein paar Tipps zur optimalen Bios-Einstellung wären vielleicht nicht schlecht, denn in manchen Foren in denen ich lese, fragen die Leute immer wieder danach, wie z.B. nach der bedeutung von Immo, oder was das AMD Bios (AMD AHCI Bios Rom) bei den Laufwerks-Einstellung bringt, bzw. ob es unbedingt notwendig ist, besonders bei SSD's.



Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. November 2012)

Orizin schrieb:


> Ich bekomm meine Ausgabe auch immer erst sehr spät oder garnicht. Selbst entsprechende Hinweise an computec haben nichts gebracht. Hab entsprechend auch noch kein Exemplar bekommen.
> Langsam bin ich kurz davor das Abo zu kündigen und am Kiosk zu kaufen. Lieber mehr Zahlen als immer erst sehr spät oder erst nach erscheinen im freien Handel beliefert zu werden...


 
Wir können auch nichts dafür, wenn Feiertage während der Produktion und der Auslieferung sind.

Normalerweise sind die Hefte oft schon samstags bei den Lesern. Garantieren können wir das nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Macht in der nächsten Ausgabe nen FPS Tuning Guide für World of Tanks 8.1 und ich nehm an der Theke 5 stück mit aus gutem Willen. Gibt hier im Forum viel Interesse zu WoT denke das wäre eine Überlegung wert! Vsync, FPS Limiter, PCI-E 3 glitch, CPU last-verteilung etcetc da gibts viele Sachen zu testen !


Was ist der PCI-E-3.0-Glitch?


----------



## _VFB_ (6. November 2012)

Ich verseh nich warum sich die meisten von euch über die etwas spätere Auslieferung beschweren. Klar find es auch schön wenn die Ausgabe schon Samstags im Briefkasten ist, aber in dem Heft steht immer drin das Abonenten die Ausgabe ein bis zwei Tage früher bekommen. Also sollang ihr sie ein Tag früher bekommt könnt ihr euch eig. nicht beschweren.


----------



## sir qlimax (6. November 2012)

hat sie den schon einer ? also ich hab bisher noch keine


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2012)

Heute ist Dienstag und Sie war immer noch
nicht im Kasten - ich bin sauer.;-/


----------



## T'PAU (6. November 2012)

Ich hab meine auch _erst_ heute gekriegt, sonst kam sie immer schon Fr/Sa. Aber egal, nun ist sie ja da.


----------



## pringles (6. November 2012)

hab meine heute endlich bekommen, zusammen mit der werbung von samstag (ich liebe die post ) gönn mir als erstes den 0,1 sone pc artikel (finde ich super, ebenso wie den lüfter test, mir ist die lautstärke genauso wichtig wie die leistung), dort bin ich aber mit der aussage, das nvidia mit kepler ein besseres leistung/wattverhältnis bietet nicht wirklich einverstanden, der abstand ist, auch in tests von euch als sehr gering dargestellt worden. das bei gleichem preis ein nvidiamodell weniger verbraucht liegt einfach an dem miserablen p/l von nvidia  und das eine schnellere grafikkarte mehr verbraucht liegt in der natur der sache.


----------



## espanol (6. November 2012)

Force enable Gen 3
ich gebs ja zu vllt hätte es Hack besser getroffen... ^^
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/1


----------



## Citynomad (6. November 2012)

Zum Artikel Lebendigere Bilder (Test 3D-Monitore):

Beim Acer HN274Hbmiiid ist euch ein Preisfehler unterlaufen, der euer Fazit ein wenig beeinflussen könnte.
Statt der 500€ ist der Monitor seit einigen Wochen für 349€ zu haben (bei Amazon einfach 27" und die 2. 3D Option für die neue 3DVision Brille auswählen).

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006GBTX0A/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers


----------



## sir qlimax (6. November 2012)

da fahr ich morgen früh mal zum postfach


----------



## Klarostorix (6. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise war sie immer Samstag da, letzten Monat aber erst Dienstag.
> Diesen Monat noch gar nicht, oh wie sehr ich "sie" vermisse



Irgendwie läuft es bei uns immer genau gleich...


----------



## Orizin (7. November 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir können auch nichts dafür, wenn Feiertage während der Produktion und der Auslieferung sind.
> 
> Normalerweise sind die Hefte oft schon samstags bei den Lesern. Garantieren können wir das nicht.


 
Ist leider nicht das erste Mal, dass bei mir sowas schief läuft. Computec hat sich bei mir auch massive Fehler bei Rechnungsstellungen geleistet ("verlorene" Unterlagen z.B.). 
Habe auch bis heute kein Exemplar bekommen. Also mal wieder ne Verlustmeldung rausgegeben. Macht so echt keinen Spaß. Für Lieferungen nach regulärem Erscheinen kann ich auch gleich am Kiosk kaufen. Dann hab ich's Heft schneller und (unter Berücksichtigung der Verzögerungen durch Computec) am Ende preiswerter... 
Ich warte jetzt das Heft im Dezember noch ab. Wenn das auch wieder schief geht (dann das vierte Mal in Folge), dann wird's Abo halt gekündigt. Kauf ich halt nur noch die Hefte, die mich wirklich interessieren und lese nicht mehr in allen rum. Glaube zwar nicht, dass das in Eurem Sinne sein kann, aber naja. Computec reagiert ja leider nur mit Ersatzlieferungen und nicht mit Recherchen nach den Gründen für die gehäuften Nichtlieferungen...

Scheine, wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare sehe, auch nicht der einzige zu sein, bei dem es mit der Lieferung "klemmt"...


----------



## Grav3 (7. November 2012)

Gestern ist meine PCGH endlich angekommen!!  yippieeeee


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2012)

Mittwoch: Meine Ausgabe ist nicht im Kasten... Werde es wohl
wie Orizin halten....X-P


----------



## Gurkensalat (7. November 2012)

Gutes Heft 
ich bin grad beim lesen des Silent-PC-Artikels über die niedrigen FPS gestolpert  Is die GTX 670 iwie gedrosselt oder so oder hab ich was übersehen? Die sollte eig. mehr FPS schaffen. In Crysis sind die FPS ja auf dem Niveau der weiter vorn im Treiber Test getesteten Radeon HD 5850. Hab ich da eine AA /AF Einstellung übersehen? 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## HarlekinGer (7. November 2012)

Hi. Die Ausgabe enthält echt interessante Themen, z.B. Silent PC und Monitor Overclocking.
Das Video zum Heatspreaderköpfen hat mich dann schockiert.

Ich finde man sollte nicht in einer Anleitung zeigen, dass man eine Rasierklinge zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger hält.
Man kann die Rasierklinge entweder knicken und halbieren oder man klebt eine Seite mit dickem Tape ab.

Der zweite Fehler ist mit einem Cutter auf dem Prozessor zu arbeiten. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich so einen Prozessor zerstört habe.
Der grüne Lack ist weicher als man denkt und bei falschem Winkel kann sich der Cutter in den Lack schneiden und Leiterbahnen durchtrennen.
Hier sollte man lieber einen Plastik Spatel oder ein Kunststoffmesser verwenden.

Danke und Gruß,

Harlekin


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2012)

Da das Video von mir stammt sollte ich mich wohl dazu äußern 

Die Rasierklinge abzukleben ist eine gute Idee - bin ich leider nicht selbst drauf gekommen  Noch habe ich aber alle Finger.

Ich habe schon einige CPUs geköpft und ich sehe das etwas anders. Gerade CPUs halten meist mehr aus als man eigentlich denkt. Ich halte das Messer extra in einem sehr niedrigen Winkel, um so etwas zu vermeiden.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Alles in allem wieder eine gelungene Ausgabe.
Wenn es jetzt nicht mittlerweile schon für 01/13 angekündigt wäre, würde ich auch den Vishera Test mit NB OC fordern. Der "Teaser" im Fließtext ist echt fies, sowas gibt's normalerweise nur in den Onlineartikeln. Ein zusätzlicher (Neben-)Satz wie "dem werden wir in Zukunft nachgehen"/"für nähere Untersuchungen war keine Zeit mehr" hat da auf jeden Fall gefehlt.

Bei den Lüftertests vermisse ich regelmäßig eine "Leistung pro Lautheit" Tabelle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher in wie weit sich das mit euren Messgeräten umsetzen lässt, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das eigentlich die einzig interessante Angabe zu einem Lüfter. Die Grunddrehzahl und die Leistung dabei ist für mich dagegen vollkommen irrelevant. Auf volle Leistung wird die Lüftersteuerung eh nie gestellt.


TempestX1 schrieb:


> Frage. Was bedeutet Dreifachpuffer bei OpenGL.


Siehe auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-vsync-verbesserungswuerdig.html#post4197334


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2012)

Nun ja, idR kommt nach einem Test eine Ausgabe später ein Praxis-Guide. Generell war der Artikel leider sehr zeitkritisch - das Online NDA fiel in die Abgabe-Woche und es war einen Tag früher Abgabe


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Verstehe ich ja auch vollkommen. Eben das hätte man aber erwähnen dürfen. So gab es quasi einen expliziten Hinweis auf NB-OC Ergebnisse, aber nicht nur ich habe dann "verzweifelt" nach der Tabelle dazu gesucht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2012)

Interessant, hier beim internen Gegenlesen hat keiner nach NB-Messungen aufgrund dieses Hinweises gesucht. Das war ja auch eigentlich nur der Background warum die IPC mehr zulegt wenn weniger CPU-Takt anliegt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2012)

Ich habe mir heute die DVD Version gekauft und habe mir wirklich Mühe gegeben die DVD herauszutrennen. 
Aber das hat nicht geklappt. Jetzt ist das Heft zerrissen. 

Wäre es möglich es so einzurichten dass man die DVD leichter heraustrennen kann?
Durch vorgestanzte Löcher oder sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Accipiper (8. November 2012)

Da gibt es schon eine Falz-Kante mit kleinen Löchern. Einfach einmal umfalten ...

Siehe auch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4_1dWKzvUE&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon eine Falz-Kante mit kleinen Löchern. Einfach einmal umfalten ...



Was denkst du was ich gemacht habe. 
Das nächste Mal nehme ich ein Cutter Messer.


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. November 2012)

Ich habe schon einige Jahre ein Abo und es hat immer geklappt mit der Zustellung.
Die Ausgabe 12/2012 ist aber noch nicht bei mir angekommen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. November 2012)

*Trine *is echt mal wieder eine *etwas andere* Vollversion 

Macht vor allem aufm 46" TV echt Laune.
Läuft mit meiner HD 5650M in Full-HD (ohne AA) butterweich in vollen Details mit 45-55 FPS 


*PS:*
Was ich zu Trine noch erwähnen möchte.
Es ist wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel zu dem *24 FPS = flüssig* *Mythos*:
Anfangs schaltete Trine mit meine Kombi Lappi per HDMI an TV immer von den normalen 60Hz zu 1080/24p um.
Was absolut ruckelt und zuckelt.

Ich mußte manuel in die Trine-Config (...\Trine\config\options.txt) unter "Display" die Zeile *refresh_rate_override = 60* angeben damit Trine im normalen 1920x1080@60Hz bleibt und flüssig läuft.

Das muß man leider jedesmal neu eingeben wenn man mittes des Trine "Lauchners" das Spiel startet.
Deshalb sollte man:
- die Optionen wie gewünscht anpassen
- das Spiel starten und wieder verlassen.
- danach die *Trine.exe* starten (nicht die trine_launcher.exe welche in der standardmäßig erstellten Desktopverknüpfung hinterlegt ist)

ADD:
- und danach nicht vergessen die options.txt *schreibschützen *


----------



## kmf (9. November 2012)

Unsere Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht angekommen. Ist das 1. mal daß man uns vergessen hat.


----------



## JoKa29 (9. November 2012)

Die Ausgabe 12/2012 hat mir diesmal gut gefallen, zur DVD - klar sie hat eine Perforation, aber die vorherige hat mir bei weitem besser gefallen (ohne das ich jetzt Thilo Beyers Bemerkungen gelesen habe ... Asche auf mein Haupt). Der Test der Visheras war sehr interessant und da ich noch ein zweites AM3+ Board mit nem älteren 4Kerner bestückt am laufen habe - auch informativ. Vielleicht kommt da dann doch noch ein "6300" in meine "Sammlung" ... Klar der 8350 ist zwar etwas besser geworden, wie der 8150 - aber halt der Stromhunger sogar noch etwas größer. Der Leistungsunterschied rechtfertigt dann allerdings keinen 8350 ... Die Vorstellung der Preis-Leistungs Empfehlung (6300) und die dementsprechenden Tests lassen eine Kaufentscheidung dann viel besser zu ... (ein Gewinn bei mir von über 30% / = 965BE zu FX6300) klar - die Intelfamilie ist zwar derzeit natürlich vorne - aber wer halt noch ein AM3+ Board hat, kann ja halt keinen Intel nutzen ... oder muss dann zusätzlich in die Brieftasche greifen. 
Alleine die 95W TDP sind schon wesentlich interessanter (und das ja ohne OC). Sollte man mal etwas mehr Dampf benötigen, kann man ja da auch noch Hand anlegen (klar, der Stromhunger wird dann zwar auch steigen, aber das ist ja zumeist jedem klar). Schön, dass die nächste Ausgabe dazu dann einen "Guide" enthalten soll.
Vielleicht könnte man mal hergehen und regelmässig 1-2 gängige Boards abwechselnd in ihren jeweiligen BIOS Einstellungen (bei OC) beschreiben? ... also auch mal ein 990-XA-UD7 von Gigabyte .... welches ja leider kein UEFI hat .... (das war jetzt gaaanz uneigennützig ... ).
Der erneute Lüftertest der derzeit häufig benutzen Lüfter ist ebenso wie der 0,1 Sone PC Beitrag ganz interessant. Irgendetwas kann man davon immer "mitnehmen" bzw. bekommt genug "Ideen" für eigene Umsetzungen. Klar ist auch, dass manch einer den ein oder anderen Beitrag nicht so prickelnd findet - aber ist doch irgendwo normal. Allen kann man es halt nicht Recht machen! Generell muss man aber doch auch sagen: wieviele Redakteure gibt es denn bei anderen Verlagen / Zeitschriften - die Wünsche entgegennehmen und wenn es machbar ist - auch umsetzen? Ich finde, wir können doch ganz zufrieden sein - auch wenn ich hier nur für mich sprechen kann! 
Also von mir auch mal ein kleines / großes: "Danke schön !" an die komplette PCGH "Truppe" !


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2012)

Ich fand gerade den Artikel über den leisen PC interessant. Man hat es sich allerdings sehr leicht gemacht, indem einfach die Festplatte weggelassen wurde. Die SSD hat mit 120GB ja wohl kein sehr großes Fassungsvermögen. Über den Nutzen eines optischen Laufwerks kann man schon eher diskutieren. Aber gerade Spieler die ein Game von CD oder DVD installieren wollen, werden das Fehlen eines solchen eher negativ vermerken. 

Interessanterweise gibt es einen Hinweis auf die Dämmbox von Growup Japan, obwohl keine HD im Rechner eingebaut wurde. Das macht aber insofern nichts, da diese Dämmbox schon seit sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Mir ist es im Mai gelungen das Neo QQ von Growup zu bekommen. Dieses Modell hatte der Händler schon ziemlich lange im Bestand. Ich glaube man war froh das Ding loszuwerden. 

Die neuen Lüfter von Noiseblocker finde ich interessant. Habe mir 5 Stück davon bestellt und werde versuchen meinen ohnedies leisen Rechner noch leiser zu bekommen. Als Gehäuse werde ich jedoch das Corsair Carbide 500R behalten, und es eventuell dämmen.


----------



## Tupi (10. November 2012)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist für Leser auf dem iPad nach wie vor nicht erhältlich. Was ist los ? Pubbles antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage und es ist nur die Ausgabe vom 02.10. zu sehen.

Wollt ihr keine verkaufen?


----------



## Christoph1717 (10. November 2012)

Ich habe meine PCGH Ausgabe 12/2012 heute morgen bekommen.
Aber nicht von der Post, sondern von den Nachbarn, da hat die Post was verbockt.


----------



## Rolk (10. November 2012)

Da der Chef Senf gewünscht hat und ich nichts zu meckern habe, "super Ausgabe, wenn nicht gar eine der besten".


----------



## constantinosand (10. November 2012)

(2) der "0,1 sone computer" artikel gefällt mir sehr
jener pc schaut fast genauso aus wie meiner

(1) ich wär für apu's mit noch besserer grafikleistung
ich mein ne amd 7660 is einbißchen zu wenig
warum tun amd keine 78XX's in ihre apu's?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2012)

Weil die zu groß sind und zu viel Strom fressen.


----------



## constantinosand (11. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil die zu groß sind und zu viel Strom fressen.



amd koennte größere sockel verwenden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. November 2012)

Noch größere?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. November 2012)

Hehe, auf eine APU mit integriertem Pitcairn müsste AMD dann gleich (analog zu Grafikkarten) einen Kühler vom Schlag eines Archon, Matterhorn oder Dark Rock verlöten... achja, und noch zwei 6-Pin Stecker aus dem Heatspreader wachsen lassen


----------



## constantinosand (11. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hehe, auf eine APU mit integriertem Pitcairn müsste AMD dann gleich (analog zu Grafikkarten) einen Kühler vom Schlag eines Archon, Matterhorn oder Dark Rock verlöten... achja, und noch zwei 6-Pin Stecker aus dem Heatspreader wachsen lassen



ja aber so koennte man die kühlung auf die apu, anstatt auf cpu und gpu, konzentrieren
und man würde sich das pcb der gpu sparen

wenn dann amd noch physx draufpacken würde


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. November 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ja aber so koennte man die kühlung auf die apu, anstatt auf cpu und gpu, konzentrieren
> und man würde sich das pcb der gpu sparen
> 
> wenn dann amd noch physx draufpacken würde


 
Und ne Soundkarte, und 20 USB3.0 Ports 
Nicht zu vergessen ein SSD-Raid "On a Chip".

Das wäre dann ein *High-End SoC*.
Nur wäre so ein System nicht sinnvoll aufzurüsten.
Sobald einem z.B. die GPU zu schwach würde hätte man eine Mid-Range Grafikkarte sinnlos auf auf dem Chip rumgammeln.
Und die leichte "Aufrüstfähigkeit" ist das was einen PC von allen anderen Platformen unterscheidet.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. November 2012)

Bitte auch nicht den Stacked Ram vergessen. AM besten so 5 Gb 

Hätte, Könnte, Wollte.
Ist aber nicht und kommt so schnell nicht weils nicht so einfach ist.
Chip größer? Wie viele Kunden soll sich AMD noch durch nen neuen Sockel vergraulen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. November 2012)

Der Kurztest der HD7990 auf der Grafikkarten-Aufmacherseite, wurde der eigentlich noch ohne den Catalyst 12.11 beta durchgeführt? Die Performance-Zahlen gegenüber der GTX690 sehen so danach aus.


----------



## constantinosand (11. November 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur wäre so ein System nicht sinnvoll aufzurüsten.
> Sobald einem z.B. die GPU zu schwach würde hätte man eine Mid-Range Grafikkarte sinnlos auf auf dem Chip rumgammeln.
> Und die leichte "Aufrüstfähigkeit" ist das was einen PC von allen anderen Platformen unterscheidet.



das is ein argument


----------



## Ralf345 (11. November 2012)

Im Artikel von Trine 1 wird ständig von MSAA gesprochen. Es handelt sich um SSAA in Trine.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. November 2012)

Ja, du hast Recht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, du hast Recht.


 
Deswegen bricht die Framerate so extrem ein 
Für normales Multisampling wäre der FPS-Drop schon sehr heftig.


----------



## Core #1 (12. November 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Im Artikel von Trine 1 wird ständig von MSAA gesprochen. Es handelt sich um SSAA in Trine.


 
Das Ingame AA von Trine (und von Trine 2?) ist also kein MSAA, sondern SSAA?
Geht bei beiden auch irgendwie MSAA?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. November 2012)

Core #1 schrieb:


> Das Ingame AA von Trine (und von Trine 2?) ist also kein MSAA, sondern SSAA?
> Geht bei beiden auch irgendwie MSAA?


 
Möglichkeiten Games mit MSAA zu SSAA zu überreden gibts ja  - aber umgekehrt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. November 2012)

Da gibt's nur OGSSAA (also "Downsampling") + FXAA – eine sehr hübsche Kombination, bei der sich die Stärken der Verfahren ergänzen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Core #1 (12. November 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da gibt's nur OGSSAA (also "Downsampling") + FXAA – eine sehr hübsche Kombination, bei der sich die Stärken der Verfahren ergänzen.



Also das Gleiche auch bei Trine 2, keine hauseigenes MSAA? Oder gibt's da auch "nur" SSAA?

Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist gedownsampelt @ 2880x1620 + FXAA im Treiber nicht mindestens genauso leistungshungrig wie 2xSSAA?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. November 2012)

2880x1620 wäre 2x2 (OG)SSAA (=Downsampling) ausgehend von einer Auflösung von 1440x810... die es so nicht gibt ^^ 
Für FullHD wäre 2880x1620 1,5x1,5 SSAA (2,25 mal die Pixelmenge).
2x2 (OG)SSAA bei FullHD entspricht 3840x2160 Pixeln, was noch eine ganze Menge mehr Holz ist (4x gegenüber FullHD).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2012)

Trine 2 hat OG-SSAA und FXAA.


----------



## kmf (13. November 2012)

Immer noch nix angekommen. Werd mal dem Kundenservice schreiben ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. November 2012)

Ja, das wäre am einfachsten. Oder Du schickst mir Deine Daten per PN.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. November 2012)

Hab diese Zeitschrift auch erworben, muss gestehen das Sie mich gelangweilt hat, dachte das diese letzte Zeitschrift mehr in sich hätte, grade weil's die letzte diesen Jahres ist.

was ich mir besonderst wünsche für die Zukunft ist mehr Details , zur Hardware, sprich zb , GPU Chips, bin einer großen lüge begegnet, sprich viele glauben ja das Grafik Chips selektiert werden sprich durch eine besser batch, für oc Karten zb, nun googelte ich Stunden lang und fand nix genaues trüber, wie kann es also sein das viele hier glauben das es selektierte GPUs gibt? , bei CPUs ist die Sachlage klar, aber bei denn gpus?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2012)

Warum sollte die letzte Ausgabe besonders gut sein? Das ist jede  GPUs wie CPUs werden bereits beim Binning selektiert, Detail genug?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. November 2012)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das auf Seite 29 beim Leistungsindex die HD 6950 mit 52,9% über der 7850 liegt, die 53,3% hat.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. November 2012)

Wo dran erkennt man die selektierte GPU (Chip)? Was bedeutet binning?
wo stehen die werte der batch? Wie kann man erkennen welche batch man hat?

Beispiel, r600 oder g80 , das sind die Chip Modelle, Name 2900xt und 8800gtx , so nun gehen wir mal ins Details, und schauen uns denn r600 oder g80 genau an..... ZB r600 http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/medium/2007/04/1176365518523.jpg oder G80 http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2006/11/20124425969l.gif, wo dran erkennt man die batch, und wie weiß man das es eine selektierte ist? (Ist gibt ja keine batch Rang Liste) , sprich was drauf hindeutet das es selektierte gpus gibt die besonderst gut zum übertakten gibt, bei der cpu gibt's ja so batch Listen bei Intel oder AMD, aber für GPU hab ich noch nie gesehen, deswegen bin ich ja am forschen um zu verstehen warum hier viele der Meinung sind das es selektierte Auflagen gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2012)

Unter Binning versteht man das Testprozedere eines IHVs wie gut ein Batch von Chips ist und auf welcher Karte diese eingesetzt werden (die Batch ist für den Endkunden nicht ersichtlich). Cherry picking einzelner Chips gibt's in diesem Sinne nicht, das ist viel zu aufwendig, d.h. du erkennst bei GPUs nicht vorab wie gut sich der Chip übertakten lässt.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. November 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Unter Binning versteht man das Testprozedere eines IHVs wie gut ein Batch von Chips ist und auf welcher Karte diese eingesetzt werden (die Batch ist für den Endkunden nicht ersichtlich). Cherry picking einzelner Chips gibt's in diesem Sinne nicht, das ist viel zu aufwendig, d.h. du erkennst bei GPUs nicht vorab wie gut sich der Chip übertakten lässt.


 ok und warum glauben hier viele zu wissen welche batch gut oder weniger gut ist? warum sagt man selektierte wenns für denn endkunde nicht ersichtlich ist was gut oder weniger gut ist? ich versuche es nur zu verstehen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2012)

Mir hat die 12/12 sehr gut gefallen.
Aber das liegt daran das ich seit fast 10 Jahren jede PCGH "verschlungen" hab 

Was mich besonders interessieren würde wäre ein Special zu "Injected AA".
Da gabs zwar - Anfang 2012 glaub ich - eine kleine Abhandlung.
Aber es wäre interessant mal genauer darauf einzugehen - besonders auf die verschiedenen Mods.

Dazu gibts hier einen sehr interessanten Artikel:
How To: Anti-Aliasing Injection (FXAA, SMAA and SweetFX)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ok und warum glauben hier viele zu wissen welche batch gut oder weniger gut ist? warum sagt man selektierte wenns für denn endkunde nicht ersichtlich ist was gut oder weniger gut ist? ich versuche es nur zu verstehen.


Das musst du die Leute fragen. Man kann den ASIC-Wert mit den GPU-Z auslesen, es gibt aber keinerlei verlässliche Messungen, dass sich damit das OC-Potenzial bestimmen lässt. Jede Karte die du kaufst, kann ein Krüppel oder ein super gutes Exemplar sein - egal ob von Haus aus übertaktet oder stock. Bei Werks-OC wird idR einfach per Spannung nachgeholfen.


----------



## Suffokate (14. November 2012)

Ich finde die Ausgabe auch super.
Besonders habe ich mich über den Artikel über die FM2-Mainboards und den 0,1 Sone PC gefreut, da ich in nächster Zeit gerne beides kombinieren möchte. 
(Also sprich einen 0,1 Sone PC auf Trinity-Basis)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mir hat die 12/12 sehr gut gefallen.
> Aber das liegt daran das ich seit fast 10 Jahren jede PCGH "verschlungen" hab
> 
> Was mich besonders interessieren würde wäre ein Special zu "Injected AA".
> ...


 
Rein zufällig enthält das kommende Heft einen Artikel, der auf Injects eingeht. Mt Fokus auf Farb- und Schärfe-Anpassungen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. November 2012)

Übrigens lässt sich SweetFX auch in RadeonPro einbinden und dann ebenfalls per Hotkey zuschalten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2012)

Nachdem ja auch schon FXAA und SMAA drin sind (letzteres ist auch ein Teil von Sweet FX), klingt das logisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. November 2012)

Ich hab nur gesehen, dass das im Guru3d-Forum gewünscht und von japamd positiv getestet wurde - ich selber benutz den ganzen Kram eigentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Spitfire2190 (15. November 2012)

An alle die ein Crosshair Formula IV haben, der FX 8350 läuft mit dem Bios 3029 ohne Probleme !!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2012)

Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> An alle die ein Crosshair Formula IV haben, der FX 8350 läuft mit dem Bios 3029 ohne Probleme !!!


 
Falscher Thread, da muss des nei. 
Aber, Tolle Neuigkeit. Da Lohnt sich das Bios Update.


----------



## kmf (15. November 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre am einfachsten. Oder Du schickst mir Deine Daten per PN.


Seltsam, hab noch nix vom Kundendienst gehört. Ich geb dir am besten die Daten durch, Thilo.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ne Frage zum 0,1-Sone-PC.(Erstmal: echt coole Kiste ^^) 
Die Performance unter Crysis Warhead ist unheimlich niedrig im Vergleich zu den GTX670-Werten aus dem Performanceranking (0,1-Sone-PC: 27 FPS avg / Index: 42 FPS avg.) - woran liegt das? 
Ist es einfach eine andere Szene als die aus dem offiziellen PCGH-Parcours? Am nicht übertakteten 3770K sollte es ja mal nicht liegen, so ein krasses CPU-Limit gibts in Crysis ja mMn nicht; im Index skaliert es ja auch brav mit den verschiedenen Karten.


----------



## incei (18. November 2012)

*Frage zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12*

Hallo..

Zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12

hätte da eine kleine bitte:

Ist es möglich, mir hier nochmal eure Lüfteranordnung aus dem Artikel im Fractal R4 etwas näher zu erläutern, da ich diese aus dem text nicht genau nachvollziehen kann.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr in der Front, im Steitenteil und im Boden keine Lüfter verbaut habt, sondern nur einen Oben und im Heck jeweils ausblasend?

Meine 2. Frage wäre, wie würdet Ihr alle 7 Lüfter oder zb. 5 Lüftern sinnvoll anordnen?


Und meine letzte Frage, spricht was dagen z.B. 5 baugleiche Lüfter per Y-Kabel an die Fractal Steuerung zu hängen?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

LG
incei


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. November 2012)

*AW: Frage zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12*

Ich würde weder 5 noch 7 Lüfter einbauen, da völliger Overkill.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2012)

*AW: Frage zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12*

1 Lüfter würde ich zusätzlich einblasend montieren (vor dem Festplattenkäfig) und den Rest kannst du vom 0,1Sone-PC so lassen. Reicht vollkommen aus

Gruß


----------



## incei (18. November 2012)

*AW: Frage zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12*

kay.. 1x oben raus, 1x hinten raus ist es laut artikel.. richtig?

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2012)

Klopf klopf, ich wollte nur nochmal auf meine Frage aufmerksam machen - sorry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. November 2012)

Muss Johannes beantworten.


----------



## Accipiper (20. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab ne Frage zum 0,1-Sone-PC.(Erstmal: echt coole Kiste ^^)
> Die Performance unter Crysis Warhead ist unheimlich niedrig im Vergleich zu den GTX670-Werten aus dem Performanceranking (0,1-Sone-PC: 27 FPS avg / Index: 42 FPS avg.) - woran liegt das?
> Ist es einfach eine andere Szene als die aus dem offiziellen PCGH-Parcours? Am nicht übertakteten 3770K sollte es ja mal nicht liegen, so ein krasses CPU-Limit gibts in Crysis ja mMn nicht; im Index skaliert es ja auch brav mit den verschiedenen Karten.


 
Hmmm, da schein wirklich was faul zu sein. Vermutlich ist mir da doch was durch die Lappen gegangen. (Verdammt, und das im ersten eigenständigen Artikel ...)
Ich werd versuchen das morgen noch mal nachzustellen. Hoffe ich schaffe das. Werds aber auf jeden Fall noch mal unter die Lupe nehmen ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Hmmm, da schein wirklich was faul zu sein. Vermutlich ist mir da doch was durch die Lappen gegangen. *(Verdammt, und das im ersten eigenständigen Artikel ...)*
> Ich werd versuchen das morgen noch mal nachzustellen. Hoffe ich schaffe das. Werds aber auf jeden Fall noch mal unter die Lupe nehmen ...


 
Kein Grund den Sand in den Kopf zu stecken


----------



## garfield36 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Frage zu PCGH baut: 0,1-sone-pc Ausgabe 12/12*

So steht es im Artikel!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. November 2012)

Threads zusammengeführt. Bitte Feedback und Fragen hier im Sammelthread abgeben, dafür ist er da.


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2012)

Ich hab noch eine Frage zu dem oc-Extrakasten auf Seite 17. 

Wurde hier auch das MSI 970A-G46 verwendet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2012)

Oh, stimmt. Es kam ein Asus Crosshair V Formula zum Einsatz - siehe Vali.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556290




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (21. November 2012)

Heft ist da, danke Thilo.

Hat mich auch prompt davor bewahrt mir eine HD7970 anzuschaffen. Die sind ja durchweg laut wie sau ... 

Und mit Umrüstung auf Wakü selbe Preisklasse wie die GTX680. Soviel will ich nicht mehr investieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2012)

Welche HD 7970 wolltest du denn kaufen? Viele lassen sich auf ein brauchbares Niveau drosseln.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (21. November 2012)

Möchten würde ich gerne die, 
würd mich aber auch mit der hier zufrieden geben.


Aber heut abend um 21°° ist eine 680er im ZackZack. Mal gucken wie die preislich liegt, eventuell schlag ich dann dort zu.


----------



## Exar_Kun (21. November 2012)

Ich hätte mir bei dem Artikel "Special Radeon-Tuning" eine genauere Betrachtung der Boostfunktion bei den neuen Radeons gewünscht, besonders im Hinblick aufs Übertackten. Als NV die sache mit dem Turbo eingeführt hat gab es noch ein schönes Video von euch in dem ihr darauf eigegangen seit wie sich dieses "Featur" auf das Übertakten auswirkt. Doch für Radeons hab ich derartige Infos bisher vergeblich gesucht und frage mich daher, ob der Boost deaktiviert wird wenn man den Takt verändert oder man dann nur den Ofset verschiebt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2012)

Stimmt, der Boost und seine Auswirkungen aufs OC-Verhalten wären mal noch einen kleinen Artikel oder zumindest eine Erwähnung wert... Zum Test des Tahiti-LE in der nächsten Ausgabe? ^^


----------



## Accipiper (21. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab ne Frage zum 0,1-Sone-PC.(Erstmal: echt coole Kiste ^^)
> Die Performance unter Crysis Warhead ist unheimlich niedrig im Vergleich zu den GTX670-Werten aus dem Performanceranking (0,1-Sone-PC: 27 FPS avg / Index: 42 FPS avg.) - woran liegt das?
> Ist es einfach eine andere Szene als die aus dem offiziellen PCGH-Parcours? Am nicht übertakteten 3770K sollte es ja mal nicht liegen, so ein krasses CPU-Limit gibts in Crysis ja mMn nicht; im Index skaliert es ja auch brav mit den verschiedenen Karten.


 
So, ich habs heute nach der Arbeit noch mal schnell nachgebencht. Du hattest recht. Die Werte sind:
Average Fps: 50,3
Min-Fps: 23

Keine Ahnung, was da schief lief, danke für den Hinweis ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2012)

Aha, das ergibt schon mehr Sinn. Danke fürs nachprüfen, und gern geschehen


----------



## kaiser2110 (30. November 2012)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich hab da mal zwei, drei Kritikpunkte für den Einkaufsführer.
1. Ihr habt dieses Jahr einige Tastaturen getestet,darunter auch Tastaturen die mechanische Tasten haben, leider steht im Einkaufsführer nicht ob die eine oder die andere mechanische Tasten hat oder nicht.
Das währe ja einen kleinen Vermerk wert.
2.Ich weiss nicht ob ich der einzige bin dem es Interessiert, aus was für ein Material das Gehäuse ist.Wäre ja auch mal schön so was im Einkaufsführer zu erfahren.
3.Ist es Sinnvoll Produkte im Einkaufsführer zu haben wo ein n.l. oder N. lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist?


Mfg


----------



## skyscraper (30. November 2012)

1. Sehe ich auch so.
2. Gibt ja nicht solche Mengen an Unterschieden, oder? Entweder Stahl/Plastik oder Alu/Plastik
3. Ja, zum Vergleich mit älteren Produkten


----------



## kaiser2110 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wirklich nur Stahl/Pla... ähm Kunststoff oder Alu/Kunststoff ?
Ehrlich gesagt an so ein Alu Tower ist nur noch sehr wenig Pla... ähm Kunstoff verbaut.
Es gibt natürlich auch Gehäuse die sind komplett aus Kunststoff sind.(Hab ich bei Onkel Conrad gesehen)
Ausserdem möcht ich nicht ältere Produkte die eventuell bei mir kaputt gegangen sind, nicht mit neuen Produkten vergleichen.
Zum Beispiel mal : Mann kann ja schlecht einen alten Golf 1 mit einen Golf 7 vergleichen.Oder ist es doch Sinnvoll??????????????


Mfg


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Dezember 2012)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere...


----------



## tobi81 (14. Dezember 2012)

Habe mich heute neu hier in dem Forum angemeldet und lese schon seit 3 Jahren die pcgames. Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist euch super gelungen

VG
Tobi


----------



## mannefix (20. Februar 2013)

0,1 Sone PC!

Verdammt. Immer wieder halte ich Ausgabe 12/2012 in der Hand. Zu teuer der 0,1 Sone Pc - ne mach ich nicht. Aber immer ertappe ich mich schmökernd auf S. 86. Verdammt, ich machs!

Dazu Fragen an die Redaktion (Ihr anderen Lieben könnt natürlich auch mitmachen)

-Anstatt des Superflowers Fanless 80-Plus möchte ich ein SS-520 FL (Seasonic, passiv) nehmen -*ok?* (platin, neuer)
-nach meheren Spulenfiepern bin ich auch bei der MSI Poweredition Gtx 670 gelandet. Den Prolimatech MK 26 möchte ich nicht verwenden (schlechte Kühlung der VRMs/Preis). Ich möchte
den Kühler von MSI behalten und die Eloop Lüfter alternativ befestigen - *ok?* (Lüftersteuerung Scythe Server)
- Ich möchte die B12-2 nehmen (habe ich mehr Spielraum, die von euch verwendeten B12-1 drehen max. 800 U/min) - *ok*?(die schnelleren Lüfter sind vielleicht besser da ausselektiert? -*oder quatsch?*)
- das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse zu platzieren ist nicht optimal?! Die warme Luft des Netzteil steigt Richtung Graka und CPU. Doch lieber ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt (mit Lüfter)?! Oder ist der Luftstrom egal, weil die 2 darüberliegenden Eloops ja alles wegblasen? *Egal?*

Verdammt! PCGH und PCGAMES abonniert. Aber bei den geilen Heften und Crysis3 und Sim5 als Prämie ist Spaß garantiert!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2013)

mannefix schrieb:


> -nach meheren Spulenfiepern bin ich auch bei der MSI Poweredition Gtx 670 gelandet. Den Prolimatech MK 26 möchte ich nicht verwenden (schlechte Kühlung der VRMs/Preis). Ich möchte
> den Kühler von MSI behalten und die Eloop Lüfter alternativ befestigen - *ok?* (Lüftersteuerung Scythe Server)


 
Die Karte hat nicht umsonst gut in unserem Test abgeschnitten, der Kühler ist ebenfalls gut. Wenn du die anderen Lüfter vernünftig befestigt bekommst, sollte das laufen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mannefix (22. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Karte hat nicht umsonst gut in unserem Test abgeschnitten, der Kühler ist ebenfalls gut. Wenn du die anderen Lüfter vernünftig befestigt bekommst, sollte das laufen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Danke für die Antwort Raff, Du bist echt cool!
(Ich habe ein neues Thema hier (irgendwo) im Forum aufgemacht, 0,1 Sone PC (Mit ein ppar netten Antworten)  Gruß Mannefix)).

(LMAA? - gibts nicht, ich habe nachgeguckt...)


----------

